# Rockwell Versacut



## fiirmoth (Dec 26, 2011)

Just the unboxing and initial impressions. I will say, I bought this the day after returning the Dremel Sawmax. I bought the dremel first as I am more familiar with them as a brand and figured I would be impressed with another tool from them. I was wrong. The Sawmax seemed like a solid tool, however, for accurate straight cuts it simply will not do. It does not have a solid fence on the left of the tool where you can actually view your cut. It has a flush mount blade that is supposed to give you straight cuts, but I could not get a single straight cut out of it. I am sure it is a great tool for cutting pipe or some other use...but not for accurate woodworking. The Versacut however, gave me a free handed straight cut right out of the box. Then I tried some with a carpenters square..same results. The versacut also comes with a ripping guide which so far works excellent for straight cuts. The fence has a plunge depth guide on it. This is nice for two reasons: 1. It is nice because you can do plunge cuts. 2. The guide is spring loaded. This means if something goes wrong and the tool bucks out at you the spring immediately covers the whole blade keeping you from harming yourself. Other reviews I read said that the depth guide would not hold true. However, I beat on the one at the store pretty hard before buying it and found it to stay where I set it. I will update as I use it more, but so far I am extremely impressed with the quality,ease of use,safety features, and accessories.




























Nice storage bag. Seems well made.



















3 blades(metal, wood, tile), vacuum attachment, rip guide attachment, and a non marring baseplate.










Cord has an attached velcro strap to keep the cord tidy










First cut


----------

